# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Λαμπατος Ενισχυτης

## fbtech

Καλημερα σε ολους...

Ενδιαφερομαι να κατασκευασω τον λαμπατο ενισχυτη που εχω διαβασει στο 
φορουμ του ελεκτορ 2χ37.Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει με την λιστα των υλικων που πρεπει να παραγγελθουν.Τα σχεδια τα εχω δει...
Ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ..οποτε αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος στο μυνημα μου..συγχωρεστε με!
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα...

----------


## spirakos

Καλως ηρθες Φρανκ
Τι εννοεις βοηθεια με τη λιστα των υλικων?Θες τις τιμες των υλικων?

----------


## fbtech

Ευχαριστω πολυ καλε μου φιλε!!
Βασικα χρειαζομαι την λιστα με τα χαρακτηριστικα των υλικων..δλδ τι αντιστασεις 
να παρω,πυκνωτες,μετασχηματιστες κτλ...αν εχεις βεβαια και τις τιμες,δεν ειναι κακο να τισ μαθω.

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου.

----------


## spirakos

Δες αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E5%EA%F4%EF%F1 πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει στα υλικα
*Σχηματικο* αναγραφονται πανω οι τιμες των υλικων
*Τροφοδοτικο* αναγραφονται πανω οι τιμες των υλικων
Η πλακετα του γιωργου(κενταρ) ειναι συμβατη με τα πιο κοινα εξαρτηματα του εμποριου αντιθετα με εκεινη του ελεκτορ που θελει δυσευρετες διαστασεις

----------


## fbtech

βρηκα και εγο το ιδιο..θα το τσεκαρο και αν εχω αποριες θα σε ενημερωσω

Ευχαριστω για ολα

----------


## p.gabr

καλώς ηρθες φρανκ Σκεψουτο  το  καλα ΠΡΙΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΙΣΕΙΣ το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι δικιμασμενο  θα θελαμε να δουμε ενα ομορφο αποτελεσμα Μην το βιαστης  και σκεψου πολυ  το  πως? ...............   ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ

----------


## fbtech

Ευχαριστω παιδια,θα κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω και θα τα λεμε κατα την διαρκεια τηε κατασκευης για τυχον αποριες μιας και εχετε
περισσοτερη εμπειρια στο θεμα...στο επανειδειν!!

----------


## tony1812

http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/

----------


## fbtech

κατι αλλο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πριν ξεκινησω την κατασκευη....
Εχω δυο ηχεια Roister Silver 120watt με ευαισθησια 92db.θα εχω καλη συμβατοτητα με τον 
λαμπατο ενισχυτη του ελεκτορ?

----------


## spirakos

Θα πρεπει να προγραμματισεις τα ηχεια εκ νεου ωστε να διαβαζουν τις ελ34
Πλακιτσα!! Μια χαρα ειναι με τα 92δβ παρτυ θα κανεις

----------


## fbtech

Ουφ και αγχωθηκα....χιχι!οκ λοιπον θα το κανω.Εξετασα λιγο το σχεδιο και δεν βρηκα στοιχεια για τον μετασχηματιστη
εξοδου...εκτος αν μου διαφευγει κατι...

----------


## spirakos

Το σχεδιο προτεινει LUNDAHL LL1620PP
Προσωπικα δουλευω AMPLIMO 3A524 UL
Eπισης κανουν και οι HAMMOND 1650H,1650HA
Mπορεις να δουλεψεις και αλλους εξοδου απο 40βαττ κ πανω

Επισης κατι σημαντικο που ξεχασα να σου πω και πιστευω ειναι και πολλων αλλων η αποψη
Αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να το ακουσεις πρωτα να ξερεις τι να περιμενεις στο θεμα ηχου.





> http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/



Τι εννοεις?

----------


## fbtech

Και κατι αλλο...ξεχασα να πω οτι τα ηχεια ειναι 6 ωμ,θα εχω προβλημα?

----------


## spirakos

> Και κατι αλλο...ξεχασα να πω οτι τα ηχεια ειναι 6 ωμ,θα εχω προβλημα?



Τα συνδεεις στο τυλιγμα των 4Ω, κανενα προβλημα

----------


## fbtech

οκ καταλαβα....Επειδη ειμαι απο Πατρα και εδω η αγορα ειναι λιγο φτωχη σε ηλεκτρονικα.Απο που προτεινεις να παραγγειλω
μετασχηματιστες τροφοδοτικου και εξοδου?

----------


## tomhel

Παραγγελια μ/τ τροφοδοσιας απο Γιατρα
http://www.vres.gr/company.php?company_id=156707
Τον περνεις τηλεφωνο , του λες τι θελεις , κανεις καταθεση το ποσο στην τραπεζα και στο στελνει με κουριερ

Παραγγελια μεσω e-shop απο amplimo για τους 3A524 UL και πληρωμη μεσω pay-pal - visa
http://shop.amplimo.nl/product.php?id_product=288

Τοσο ομορφα , τοσο απλα..!!!

----------


## fbtech

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου για την πληροφορια...ησουν κατατοπιστικοτατος!!

----------


## kentar

Αν τους μετασχηματιστες θελεις να τους τοποθετησεις εξωτερικα , για πρακτικους και αισθητικους λογους
παραγγειλε τους potted δηλαδη με καπακια (με η χωρις ρητινη).

----------


## fbtech

Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω...Σε ευχαριστω παντως,αν χρειαστω κατι θα ποσταρω και μου λες!!

----------


## fbtech

Τον ολοκληρωμενο λαμπατο που εχει στο 
http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/ τον εχει στησει κανενας?Αξιζει?

----------


## kentar

> Παραγγελια μ/τ τροφοδοσιας απο Γιατρα
> http://www.vres.gr/company.php?company_id=156707
> Τον περνεις τηλεφωνο , του λες τι θελεις , κανεις καταθεση το ποσο στην τραπεζα και στο στελνει με κουριερ
> 
> Παραγγελια μεσω e-shop απο amplimo για τους 3A524 UL και πληρωμη μεσω pay-pal - visa
> http://shop.amplimo.nl/product.php?id_product=288
> 
> Τοσο ομορφα , τοσο απλα..!!!





O Γιατρας απεκτησε και δικο του site
http://www.giatras.com/

----------

